# من هي المرأة التي يعشقها الرجل ؟



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*(1) أنها امرأة فاضلة كراعوث التي شهد عنها بوعز قائلا: "لأن جميع أبواب شعبي تعلم أنك امرأة فاضلة" (را 3: 11). كان سر فضيلتها أنها اختارت الإله الحقيقي إلها لها "إلهك إلهي" (را 1: 16) وانضمت إلى شعبه, واحتمت تحت جناحيه (را 2: 11, 12).
(2) وهي هدية من عند الرب "من يجدها؟! فإن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ" "البيت والثروة ميراث من الآباء أما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب" (أم 19: 14).
لقد أرسل إبراهيم عبده لعازر الدمشقي إلى بلاد بعيدة ليجد هذه المرأة الفاضلة, وفي اعتقادي أن سر عدم وجودها هو بحث الشباب عن القيم الثقافية والاجتماعية والجمالية, أكثر من بحثهم عن القيم الداخلية الحقيقية.
(3) ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ – فهي أغلى من أن تقدر بأعظم الكنوز.
(4) هي موضع ثقة قلب زوجها (أم 31: 11) وذلك لعفافها وأمانتها.. فهو واثق في حكمة تصرفاتها, وفي نقاوة حياتها, وفي قدرتها على تدبير بيتها ولذا فهو ليس بحاجة إلى غنيمة, أي إلى ربح غير حلال.
(5) هي صانعة الخير لزوجها دواماً (أم 31: 12), إنها ليست كحواء التي جربت آدم حتى أكل من الشجرة, وليست كنساء سليمان اللواتي أملن قلبه وراء آلهة أخرى (1مل 11: 4), وليست كإيزابل التي دفعت زوجها لبيع نفسه لعمل الشر (1مل 11: 4), وليست كزوجة أيوب التي قالت "العن الله ومت" (أيوب 2: 9), وليست كراحيل التي مع حبها ليعقوب أحضرت الأصنام إلى بيته (تك 31: 19), وليست كميكال التي أنقذت داود من الموت ثم بعد ذلك احتقرته كخادم لله (2 صم 6: 16) ولكنها صانعة الخير له كل أيام حياتها.
(6) تشتغل بيدين راضيتين (أم 31: 13) فهي لا تتذمر من مسئوليات البيت, ولا تترك هذه المسئوليات للخدم, لأنها تجد لذاتها في الشغل لأفراد أسرتها.
(7) تشتري طعامها من بعيد لتوفر مال زوجها, فغالباً ما تكون الأسواق البعيدة أرخص من المتاجر القريبة (أم 31: 14).
(8) نشيطة في رعايتها لأهل بيتها (أم 31: 15) فهي تقوم ومازال الظلام باق لتعد طعام أهل بيتها تنظم خدمة خدمها وفتياتها.
(9) تضيف ممتلكات لبيتها, وتغرس الكروم في حديقتها (أم 31: 16).
(10) تنطق نفسها بالقوة الروحية, والعقلية, والجسدية لتستطيع القيام بكفاءة بمسئوليات بيتها.
(11) هي تقية وقنوعة (أم 31: 18) ولذا تشعر أن تجارتها جيدة, لأن "التقوى مع القناعة.. تجارة عظيمة" (1 تيموثاوس 6: 6).
(12) هي مشحونة بالقوة الروحية التي تضيء في الأزمات "سراجها لا ينطفيء في الليل" (أم 31: 18) ليل التجارب والأحزان, والأزمات لأنها تستمد قوتها من الينابيع العليا.
(13) تعرف كيف تصنع ملابسها, وملابس أهل بيتها في أوقاتها صيفاً وشتاء (أم 31: 19, 21).
(14) رحيمة بالفقير والمسكين (أم 31: 20).
(15) تلبس أجمل الملابس من عمل يديها (أم 31: 22).
(16) زوجها معروف في الأبواب (أم 31: 23) فوراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة أمينة وعظيمة.
(17) تشعر بالأمن من جهة المستقبل, لأنها دبرت له بنشاطها وحكمتها (أم 31: 24, 25)
(18) هي حكيمة في كلامها ولسانها دائماً يتحدث بالشفقة واللطف والرقة (أم 31: 26).
(19) هي مراقبة أهل بيتها لتمنع عنهم الأذى, وتنصحهم ضد أي انحراف (أم 31: 27) تماماً كما فعلت نعمى مع راعوث "فقالت لها حماتها أين التقطت اليوم وأين اشتغلت؟ ليكن الناظر إليك مباركاً. فأخبرت حماتها بالذي اشتغلت معه وقالت اسم الرجل الذي اشتغلت معه اليوم بوعز" (راعوث 2: 19 - 23).
(20) هي مطوبة من أولادها ممدوحة من زوجها (أم 31: 28). ووراء كل هذه الصفات الجميلة "تقوى الرب" (أم 31: 30).
(21) وهي تأخذ من ثمر يديها وتمدحها أعمالها, (أم 31: 31).
هذه هي الصورة التي رسمها الوحي الإلهي للمرأة الفاضلة, وهي تناقض صورة المرأة الجاهلة.
اما المرأة الجاهلة فهي:
* "صخابة – أي عالية الصوت كثيرة الجلبة – وجامحة أي راكبة لهواها فلا يمكن ردها – في بيتها لا تستقر قدماها" (أم 7: 11).
*"صخابة حمقاء ولا تدري شيئاً" (أم 9: 31). وشتان بين الحياة مع امرأة فاضلة والحياة مع امرأة جاهلة.
"السكنى في أرض برية خير من امرأة مخاصمة حردة" (أم 21: 19)
والمرأة الحردة هي المرأة الغضبانة دائماً, المتذمرة على كل شيء.
"المرأة الفاضلة تاج لبعلها. أما المخزية فكنخر في عظامه" (أم 12: 4).*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo

موضوع في غاية الروعة 

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا مرموره 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2009)

_شكرا كتييير مرمر لموضوعك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Maria Salib (22 يناير 2009)

مرموره حماكى الرب
وحفظك
ومجدك فى السماء والارض
انا بافرح قوى بالمواضيع الجميله الهدافه والبنائه
والتى تبنى قصور ولا تهدم عشش
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا موره


----------



## sameh7610 (22 يناير 2009)

*فعلا مرمر هذه المرأة من يعشقها الرجل

وتستحق ذلك

ميرسى اووووووى يا قمر​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الاكثر من الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## totty (2 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع راااااااائع بجد

نقااااااااط اساسيه ولابد من توافرهاااااا

ميرسى يا مرمر*​


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2009)

*البيت والثروة ميراث من الآباء أما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب" (أم 19: 14).*​ *ميرسى بجد مرمر على الموضوع الجااااااااااااااااااامد جدا ده بجد اى زوجه مش عارفه واجباتها و المفروض تكون ازاى علشان تكون زوجه فاضله تقراء موضوعك هاتعرف على طول ... ربنا يعوضك ياقمر و فى انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك.... صلى عنى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> موضوع في غاية الروعة
> 
> ...



*ميررررررررسى يا كليمو*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا مرموره
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميررررررررسى يا كاندى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير مرمر لموضوعك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميررررررررسى يا تونى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

SALY SOWEILM قال:


> مرموره حماكى الرب
> وحفظك
> ومجدك فى السماء والارض
> انا بافرح قوى بالمواضيع الجميله الهدافه والبنائه
> ...



*ميررررررررسى يا سالى 

وبجد مبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *فعلا مرمر هذه المرأة من يعشقها الرجل
> 
> وتستحق ذلك
> 
> ميرسى اووووووى يا قمر​*



*ميررررررررسى يا سامح*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الاكثر من الرائع
> الرب يباركك



*ميررررررررسى يا فندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

totty قال:


> *موضوع راااااااائع بجد
> 
> نقااااااااط اساسيه ولابد من توافرهاااااا
> 
> ميرسى يا مرمر*​



*ميررررررررسى يا توتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

anosh قال:


> *البيت والثروة ميراث من الآباء أما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب" (أم 19: 14).*​ *ميرسى بجد مرمر على الموضوع الجااااااااااااااااااامد جدا ده بجد اى زوجه مش عارفه واجباتها و المفروض تكون ازاى علشان تكون زوجه فاضله تقراء موضوعك هاتعرف على طول ... ربنا يعوضك ياقمر و فى انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك.... صلى عنى *​



*ميررررررررسى يا قمر *​


----------



## losivertheprince (5 فبراير 2009)

*سلام المسيح
(9) تضيف ممتلكات لبيتها, وتغرس الكروم في حديقتها (أم 31: 16).

جميلة قوى دى يامرمر .....
تغرس الكروم فى حديقتها .....
ومن اجمل ماتحصد من غرس المحبة بينها وبين الزوج هو ثمرة الاطفال الذين ياتون حاملين الغد فى أجنحتهم كالملائكة 
ومن غرسها أيضأ زوجها الذى يحس بمعاملتها وينمو فى المحبة من يديها 

ربنا يعوضك موضوع جميل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2009)

مش عارف اقول اية اخدو الكلام الحلو
كلة بس بجد انت اكيد فيكى الصفات دية كلها 
 انا متاكد من كدة موضوع جامد ربنا يعوضيك


----------

